# what tackle suppliers?



## chopper29 (Jan 25, 2009)

i wondered where are some good places to get stuff to make lures. i wanna make some inline spinners similiar to a mepps for smallies and also some larger ones for musky similiar to a double cowgirl. possibly some spinnerbaits s well. i wanna get into it but dont know where to look. did find a couple but hte shipping was crazy. thanks guys. i live in northeast ohio so didnt know if they may be bait shops or tackle stores that carry this stuff. that could be a better option.


----------



## K gonefishin (May 4, 2004)

Stamina Tackle, Hagen's, Jann's Netcraft. Others exist but I don't have any personal experience with them so I don't want to point you to a place I have no experience with.


----------



## Hetfieldinn (May 17, 2004)

Can't beat Stamina for overall quality and price. Jann's also has a ton of stuff, but I've found some of their components on the 'cheap' side (quality wise)


----------



## Fish Scalper (Oct 31, 2009)

Here's another good one. 

http://barlowstackle.com/


----------



## Fish With Teeth (Mar 1, 2008)

chopper29 said:


> i wondered where are some good places to get stuff to make lures. i wanna make some inline spinners similiar to a mepps for smallies and also some larger ones for musky similiar to a double cowgirl. possibly some spinnerbaits s well. i wanna get into it but dont know where to look. did find a couple but hte shipping was crazy. thanks guys. i live in northeast ohio so didnt know if they may be bait shops or tackle stores that carry this stuff. that could be a better option.


For musky stuff, Rollie & Helens, and Moores Lures (after April 1st). I buy stuff from both of these.


----------

